# Bike parks are the new skate parks...



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

These are starting to pop up everywhere!

http://www.littermag.com/2008/news/newsarticle.php?newsID=1229
http://bma-mtb.org/valmontbikepark/


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

I wish


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very cool


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

check video out further down in post

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=436478


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh how I love Colorado lol


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

sick bro


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

hucking onto a terraced slope...nice.

edit: there's a place in baltimore where you could put something just like seattle's I-5 colonnade. i've always thought it would be a great idea; it's just unused, overgrown space underneath the freeway. hmm...


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> check video out further down in post
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=436478


yeah my brother lives like 2 blocks away from Colonnade. I haven't got to ride there yet, but i may this month before his wedding.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Skateparks are the new skateparks...

This place in San Jose, CA (my home town) does BMX sessions Tuesday afternoons from 3:00-5:30, Thursday from 5:30 - close, and Sunday from 9:00 - 12:00, and this place frickin' rules.

https://www.concretedisciples.com/skateparksdb/skateparks_display.php?id=3331

https://www.sjparks.org/Skateboard/index.asp


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

That place doesn't look like a ton of fun to me, I would rather ride on dirt and wood.



Prettym1k3 said:


> Skateparks are the new skateparks...
> 
> This place in San Jose, CA (my home town) does BMX sessions Tuesday afternoons from 3:00-5:30, Thursday from 5:30 - close, and Sunday from 9:00 - 12:00, and this place frickin' rules.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Skateparks are the new skateparks...
> 
> This place in San Jose, CA (my home town) does BMX sessions Tuesday afternoons from 3:00-5:30, Thursday from 5:30 - close, and Sunday from 9:00 - 12:00, and this place frickin' rules.
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard the new San Jose skatepark is sick.

You live in SJ Mike? Same here kid...if I have a shindig complete with lots o beer I will call you.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That place looks incredible!


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Skateparks are the new skateparks...
> 
> This place in San Jose, CA (my home town) does BMX sessions Tuesday afternoons from 3:00-5:30, Thursday from 5:30 - close, and Sunday from 9:00 - 12:00, and this place frickin' rules.
> 
> ...


That place looks pretty cool. Almost worth a drive over the hill...maybe.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

That park is incredible. But wtf is up w/ the segregation?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The new Lake Cunningham Park is a regional park put on by the City of San Jose. As a rollerblader since I was about 13 (coming up on my 26th birthday on Friday), I can attest that this is the best skatepark around for biking, rollerblading, and skateboarding. Better than Santa Clara, any of the past San Jose parks, and better than the Santa Clara skate park, the Sunnyvale skate park, the San Jose Ramp Club (shut down), Skate Station in Monterey/Seaside (shut down), and a few others.

They do great upkeep at the park including sweeping, and keeping an eye on the condition of the tile, concrete, and coping. They also have a lights setup and are willing to keep the park open later if they meet a certain budgetary requirement to flip the switches on the lights. Soda machines (with Poweraid), drinking fountains, bathrooms: all there. And they rent gear, and sell gear, in their little check-in booth. Elbow pads, knee pads, and a helmet are all required.

The segregation is important. I'm really pretty bad on the BMX bike, but I have fun. But some of the guys who show up to this place charge the ramps and bowls like their life depended on it. And knowing that 90% of the people who go to this skatepark are kids under the age of 15, who aren't always the most careful about watching out for other people, you can see how bad things would happen.

At most, I've never seen more than 30 bikers in the entire park, and that's on a busy day. Early Sunday morning, if you show up at 9:00am, it's usually empty until around 10:00am.

I like to go at that time, so I don't feel stupid. 

Like I said, I'm really more of a mountain rider than anything else. But I have a blast at the skatepark, and it's only $5.00 to get in for the day. If anyone wants to show up out there, let me know. I try to go at least once or twice a week.

On a side note, there are requirements: 20 or 24" wheels only. Brakes are required. No suspension. No gears.

Which means you'll either be riding a BMX bike with 20" wheels, or 24" wheels. No dirt jumpers, etc.


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> .... it's only $5.00 to get in for the day..... 20 or 24" wheels only. Brakes are required. No suspension. No gears.
> 
> Which means you'll either be riding a BMX bike with 20" wheels, or 24" wheels. No dirt jumpers, etc.


OK, I thought it was cool until i read this. Tear it down i say. :madmax:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

You really wouldn't want to bring a big-wheel'd bike in there anyway. Everything is very close together and you'd end up running into things.

Although, I'd like to bring in a dirt-jumper with a rear disk brake. That would be fun.


----------



## Exodus11 (Aug 21, 2007)

ill believe it when they put one in phx...


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> You really wouldn't want to bring a big-wheel'd bike in there anyway. Everything is very close together and you'd end up running into things.
> 
> Although, I'd like to bring in a dirt-jumper with a rear disk brake. That would be fun.


i have seen guys on 26" dj bikes shred at the park harder than guys on 20"s,not this one in particular. but it's the rider not the bike, 24"s ok but not 26" that makes no sense why is 2" that big of a difference i've rode both and i don't see i. just more hatin on mtb.


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

Exodus11 said:


> ill believe it when they put one in phx...


There are bicycle approved bike/skate parks in Glendale and Chandler with no time/wheel size restrictions.

I took my Kona hardtail DJ bike to the one in Glendale last weekend, if you have never ridden "urban parks/ramps/vert" on a bike, the experience is like another world, very strange, but lots of fun.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> On a side note, there are requirements: 20 or 24" wheels only. Brakes are required. No suspension. No gears.


Weird. I bet a lot of the brakeless bmxers are pretty pissed about that. I bet some bike shop around there makes a killing on cheap-ass caliper brakes. 
While I've come to prefer a 20" bike in parks, no gears or suspension? or 26" wheels? Seems pretty silly. I wonder what their logic for that one is.


----------



## Exodus11 (Aug 21, 2007)

General Havoc said:


> There are bicycle approved bike/skate parks in Glendale and Chandler with no time/wheel size restrictions.
> 
> I took my Kona hardtail DJ bike to the one in Glendale last weekend, if you have never ridden "urban parks/ramps/vert" on a bike, the experience is like another world, very strange, but lots of fun.


the one on union hills near 51st(or 59th) ave?


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

definatly try and make it down there! it's a really sweet place, and Mike Westra is a really rad guy if you get to meet him.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

I still say segregation is stupid. Be responsible for yourself, or pay the consequences. Why should anyone tolerate an out of control hack?
Denver Public sk8pk does have wheel size restrictions, but no segregated times. I've been hit by a skater, but aside from that, have seen little to no conflict b/t bikes and other users. I've seen more issues w/ little kids on razor scooters than anything else...


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

Exodus11 said:


> the one on union hills near 51st(or 59th) ave?


83rd Ave and Bethany Home


----------

